# Opinion on bale wrappers



## cowvan77 (Nov 9, 2008)

Been looking at inline wrappers and would like to know the good and the bad between brands. Or are single bale wrappers the way to go? TIA


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've used a tubeline before and prefer the tube wrappers over individual wrapped bales. A lot less plastic to deal with on a tube wrapper.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had this disscution with salesman.One dairy went from inline to single bale wrapper.He felt he got some mold in between bales in a inline wrapper.He could also stack up the single wrapped bales to take up less area.But it takes more plastic and more time to wrap.Inline wrapper also very spendy.

Talked to another guy wrapped 5000 bales of cornstalks to keep them dry with in line wrapper.2 wraps
.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

We used several brands throughout the years and im partial to the H&S. I love that it has two rings to support the weight of plastic rolls.(bad experience with rolls flying threw the air) Its a little slower than most on speed of wrapping table,but one tractor can easily keep up. We still wrap 50 bales a hour. Its not self propelled, but really dont need it. We,ve wrapped 50,000 bales and all we changed was a tire on the reel. Travels down the road at 60mph,if the road is smooth. They all have the same bells and whistles. But the best part, its thousands cheaper.
For the endcaps we use singled wrapped bales.We use 8 wraps of plastic of balage, 4 on straw in the inline wrapper. Also like black plastic on straw, Heats up sooner and doesnt sweat near as much. As for a pad,i like a dirt pad.Seals the plastic better on bottom. Tried
stone pad and mice would burrow under. Only mold probelm i have is on the top.(cats)
Like i said earlier,i only use the single bale wrapper for endcaps. Way to much plastic and time to single wrap alot of bales. When we sell our bales it nice to see both sides of bales before we load it. Weve had loads come back on single wrapped bales. Cant see whats inside!
I rather make balage than dry hay any day(ok..way to many words ending in "y" in a row).Better leave it at that.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Both questions you have asked are the age old questions. Differtent people seem to have different results due to moisture content of the hay, how tightly packed the bale is, how close the bales are in the tube and so on. I have a few friends that have the tuber/bagger(Pronovost-SilaTubes), the machine streches out plastic tubes and shoves the bale inside of the continuous tube. They seem to work well enough also.
But, most dairy farms individually wrap their bales, that tells me that there may be some spoilage between bales.


----------

